# White mold/algae/fungus in tank??



## Kaitlyn (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon with a single betta. The tank has been set up for just under a year and the past couple of days there has been white fuzzy stuff (it looks just like mold that might grow on spoiled food) growing on the suction cups etc. of the filter/heater. It's all above the water, with some floating on top of the water but none growing below the surface. I initially thought that the stuff on the surface was bits of algae because I've had an issue with brown algae in this tank. Does anyone have any idea what this stuff is? I took a picture but apparently can't post it until I've made five posts on the site.

It doesn't seem to be affecting my fish's health as of yet. I've done a partial water change and wiped up/removed as much of this stuff as possible. I also tested the tank's parameters and everything seems fine - no ammonia or nitrites. The only thing that I've recently changed was adding a couple of marimo moss balls to help combat the brown algae.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm, keep an eye on it and when you can, post a picture. Pretty sure it is harmless but never a bad thing to find out for sure.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's mold, I had it in my 10G before as well. Vacuum out as much as you can and treat the source with a mild bleach solution to zap it.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Dec 21, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> It's mold, I had it in my 10G before as well. Vacuum out as much as you can and treat the source with a mild bleach solution to zap it.


Unfortunately the source seems to be my heater. Would just replacing the heater do the trick? 


Here's the picture:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably!


----------

